# AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?



## X6Sixcore (15. Mai 2011)

*AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Moin,

zunächst: Die Bilder gibt es, nachdem ich meine Runde geschlafen habe.
Bin nämlich gerade erst mit dem Umzug meiner Hardware ins neue Case "fertig" geworden... *

Nunja, bei eben diesem Umbau kam auch gleich der Genesis zum Einsatz, wofür der Boxed natürlich vorher vom 1100T runter musste.

Das wollte der aber nicht!

Stattdessen hatte ich - vergleichsweise recht leichtgängig - den Kühler samt CPU unten dran in der Hand.  Der Hebel war aber ZU! 

Ich hab das Ding vor zwei Monaten etwa zusammen geschraubt und dabei an dem Boxed-Lüfter absolut nix gemacht, die WLP drauf gelassen.

Und jetzt das!

Ich hatte richtig Schwein, alle Beinchen sind an der CPU geblieben, nur ein paar wenige musste ich vorsichtig wieder geradebiegen.
Und die Kiste läuft, ich schreib gerade von.

Das AMD-Retention-Modul ist ja ne schöne Konstruktion, aber wenn man den Kühler beim Abbauen nicht abdrehen kann, weil dieses Modul das verhindert, ist das doch einfach nur voll für den Hintern. Zieht man einfach dran, gibt's das beschriebene Aha-Erlebnis.

Man hat ja auch keinen Ansatzpunkt, um die CPU am Sockel vom Kühler los zu hebeln.

Evtl. wäre es mit Abschrauben vom Retention-Modul gegangen - kommt man natürlich immer nur hinterher drauf...


Ich möchte hier eindringlich vor der Demontage des AMD-Boxed-Kühlers mit originaler WLP warnen!

Ist nicht so einfach wie das aussieht und mit verdammt wenig Gewalt hat man dann alles in der Hand.

Passt bitte auf!

MfG


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Das gleiche problem hatte ich mal mit einem 478Mainboard bei den man den kühler auch nicht drehen kan.


----------



## butzler (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Danke für die Warnung. Da passe ich nächstens dann wohl noch besser auf. Wegen Leuten wie Dir, die ihre Erfahrungen weitergeben,
liebe ich dieses Forum so. 
Danke.
mad


----------



## Psycho1996 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Fällt mir grade ein: Hatte das Problem vor 3 Jahren auch schonmal^^ (Oh ja, es lustig als 12 Jähriger an Computern rumzuschrauben), Nur damals war ich noch nicht hier im Forum


----------



## mickythebeagle (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Hasst Du die Kiste mal richtig Akkern lassen damit die CPU auch richtig heiss war bevor Du den Kühler runter holen wolltest????
Das sollte man nämlich machen wenn der AMD Boxed runter soll, wegen dem WLP!!!
Kalt hält das Teil besser als jeder Kleber.


----------



## mmayr (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

AMD halt!  (Scherz)

Ich hab mal hier im Forum jemandem erste Hilfe geleistet, dem das gleiche passiert ist. Ihm sind allerdings ein paar Pins abgebrochen. Er hat dann in akribischer Kleinarbeit Drahtstückchen in die Löcher gestopft. Scheinbar konnte er so die fehlenden Pins ersetzen. Laut seiner Aussage rennt das Dingens tatsächlich!


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Das ist mir auch mal passiert...was meinst du wie die CPU's unter der HS aussehen XD (zumindestens die, die nicht gelötet sind) WLP?! Fehlanzeige! Beton heisst das sprichwort.


----------



## sfc (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Ist mir neulich auch mit nem Groß Clockner auf X3 450 passiert. Hatte seinerzeit die mitglieferte WP benutzt und die hatte nach zwei Monaten eine richtige Klebkraft entwickelt. Ist zum Glück aber auch alles heil geblieben. Die WP ließ sich gar nicht so einfach von der CPU entfernen. Die war richtig festgebacken. Mit der Prolimatech PK1 ist mir das noch nicht passiert. Die bleibt immer relativ geschmeidig. Selbst nach hohen Anpressdrücken konnte ich damit noch keine CPU rausreißen.


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Hasst Du die Kiste mal richtig Akkern lassen damit die CPU auch richtig heiss war bevor Du den Kühler runter holen wolltest????
> Das sollte man nämlich machen wenn der AMD Boxed runter soll, wegen dem WLP!!!
> Kalt hält das Teil besser als jeder Kleber.


 
Wenn der Rechner nicht hochzufahren geht, hilft eventuell dies. 

Hauptsächlich auf Sockel 939,940 und AM2/3 bezogen!!!

Das Retentionsmodul ist nicht das behindernte Teil, sondern fast immer die Wärmeleitpaste. Es kommt auch darauf an, welche WLP benutzt wird. Nicht jede wird wie "Beton".

Ich benutze im Kaltzustand ein eigens dafür angefertigtes Werkzeug, welches ich zwischen RAM und Retentionmodulhalterung des Haltebügels einführe, weil man von dort am besten ran kommt. Ich benutze dazu eine kräftigen metallenen Schaschlykspieß mit 2,5mm Durchmesser und 20cm Länge. Dieser ist an der ehemaligen Spitze (ähnlich einer Messerklinke) abgeflacht worden und ist dabei nur einen Milimeter breit. Dazu ist nach Erfahrungswerten gesehen, der Spieß entsprechend gebogen, um zwischen den Modulrahmen und unter die Kühlungslamellen des Kühlers zum CPU-Körper und Kühlkörperaufstandsfläche zu gelangen. Mit leichten Druck in den Spalt hinein und leichten vorsichtigen Verdrehen des Spießes löst sich zu 98% der Kühler vom CPU-Körper, ohne Schäden an beiden Teilen zunehmen. Es gibt allerdings auch hartnäckige Fälle, bei denen dann nur noch die Gewaltvariante (wie von euch beschrieben), oder die Heißluftpistolenvariante geht. Die letztere ziehe ich jedoch vor und dann auch nur mit Adapter auf 7mm Ausblasöffnung.

Mehr als 60°C sollte man aber nicht dran blasen!!

Asrock macht vor wie man ein Retentionmodul modifizieren kann!!


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das gleiche problem hatte ich mal mit einem 478Mainboard bei den man den kühler auch nicht drehen kan.


 
Ja, das hatte ich auch nochma 2 mal vor nen paar Monaten


----------



## Micha1994 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Is mir auch schon passiert und hatt nen X2 5000+ in den Tod gerissen


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Heißluftpistolenvariante geht. Die letztere ziehe ich jedoch vor und dann auch nur mit Adapter auf 7mm Ausblasöffnung.
> 
> Mehr als 60°C sollte man aber nicht dran blasen!!


 
Der backofen hat doch schon immer geholfen ab bei 50-60°C in den Ofen...vllt ändert sich sogar noch die OC eigenschaft


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Der backofen hat doch schon immer geholfen ab bei 50-60°C in den Ofen...vllt ändert sich sogar noch die OC eigenschaft


 
"Die letztere ziehe ich jedoch vor und dann auch nur mit Adapter auf 7mm Ausblasöffnung."

Der unterstrichene Satzteil ist hier der entscheidende!

Welchen sinnvollen Vorschlag hast du auf Lager, außer die "Hammer-Methode"? (siehe AVATAR-Bild) Vieleicht, kann man noch was von dir lernen!


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

So, hier jetzt die zwei Bilder, die ich geschossen habe - zum Teil verwackelt, aber was zu sehen sein muss, ist zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Schrecksekunde.

Gut, dass das mit dem Prolimatech-Genesis, der jetzt auf dem Prozzi hängt, nicht mehr passieren kann...


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Das hatte ich auch mit meinem X4, zum Glück lebt das Teil noch. Da frag ich mich doch, was macht da AMD

Die CPU vom Kühler entfernen ist auch so eine sache


----------



## weizenleiche (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Also bei mir hat die CPU schon oft am Kühler geklebt. Seitdem dreh ich den Kühler immer runter vom Prozessor ... AMD traue ich in dem Falle nicht mehr


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Ich hab beim letzten Kühler wechsel das Ding einfach mal mit Prime aufgewärmt


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Die CPU vom Kühler runter zu kriegen ist ja nicht so schwer: Einfach abdrehen.

Aber wie soll man den Boxed-Kühler vom Prozzi runterdrehen, wenn der doch im Retention-Modul drin steckt, welches fest am Board verschraubt ist?

Meiner Meinung nach muss sich AMD da was einfallen lassen, dass sowas seltener vorkommt.

Irgendwie ein teilbares Retention-Modul oder so, welches man unter dem Kühler wegziehen kann.

Ist doch für die Reparaturfachkräfte auch Murks, wie es jetzt ist.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich den Boxed-Kühler, aber auch alle anderen Kühler, die das originale Retention-Modul benutzen, deswegen nicht mal Übergangsweise empfehlen, von der Kühlleistung reicht der Boxed ja hin, ein Office-Nutzer würde sich drüber freuen, denn laut isser ja auch nicht (unbedingt).


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Mai 2011)

Is mir auch schon passiert xD


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

jopy is mir bei wechsel von Mugen 2 auf die H70 passiert, nur wars ein 1055t ....
Auch zuerst geschreckt dann die stieftln zurecht bogn und masl gehabt ^^
Wie schon ein paar vorposter geschrieben haben mit einer simplen drehbewegung kann nix mehr schief gehn.....


----------



## A3000T (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Ein alter Hut eigentlich, das so ein Kühler gern mal "anbackt". Ist mir mit mal mit nem Athlon 64 4000 passiert, dem fehlte dann ein Pin und ich hatte somit ne gute Ausrede den AMD endlich zu entsorgen. Später ist mir das dann auch noch mal mit nem Pentium 4 3200 passiert (Idioten lernen halt nie dazu) und auch hier fehlte dann ein Pin. Einen Monat später hab ich den dann aber doch nochmal aufs Board gesetzt und ei guckeschau. Die Kiste sprang noch an und lief danach (ich hatte mich den Monat mitm Celeron 2933 abgemüht noch weitere zwei Jahre. Das ist halt echte Wertarbeit. Die überlebt sogar mich. 



> Aber wie soll man den Boxed-Kühler vom Prozzi runterdrehen, wenn der  doch im Retention-Modul drin steckt, welches fest am Board verschraubt  ist?



Na ja, du musst mit dem Ding ja keine 180° Drehungen vollführen. Ein leichtes "rütteln" reicht da schon aus. Geht ja hauptsächlich darum die Verbindung zwischen CPU und WLP zu lösen.


----------



## L-man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

also mir ist das letztens mit der AC MX 2 WLP und einem AC Freezer passiert. Scheint also nicht nur ein Problem mit der Originalen WLP zu sein.


----------



## Klartext (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Ich hab den Boxed von meinem X6 im Karton gelassen, vielleicht sollte ich mal probieren, wie lange der Kühler an meiner Decke kleben bleibt 

So, einem Freund ist genau das mal passiert...Mittlerweile auch bekannt, dass das gerne mal passiert  Einfach vorher warm laufen lassen oder einen Fön benutzen


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. Mai 2011)

Naja, also MIR passiert das jetzt garantiert nicht mehr, dafür ist die Befestigung vom Prolimatech Genesis einfach zu nutzerfreundlich geraten.

Aber auch wenn es schon länger bekannt ist und es mich nicht mehr betrifft, wollte ich lieber nochmal deutlich drauf hinweisen - abgebrochene Pins sind halt doof.

_PS: Ich will keinen anderen Kühler mehr, ~15° Unterschied im Idle zum Boxedkühler, ist das geil!!!_


----------



## Niza (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Mir ist das auch mal passiert mit einen X2 5600+ 
Ein Pin war leicht verbogen und man bekommt sofort einen Schreck 


Ich habe natürlich vorher mit einen alten Pentium 200MHz CPU "Pin zurückbiegen" geübt (Ein Tip an alle denen dass passiert)
bevor ich an den X2 5600+ ging


nachdem ich ein paar pinne weniger hatte am Pentium 200MHz wusste ich irgendwann wie es richtig geht.

und habe dann den Pin zurückgebogen.

Und alles lief wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> "Die letztere ziehe ich jedoch vor und dann auch nur mit Adapter auf 7mm Ausblasöffnung."
> 
> Der unterstrichene Satzteil ist hier der entscheidende!
> 
> Welchen sinnvollen Vorschlag hast du auf Lager, außer die "Hammer-Methode"? (siehe AVATAR-Bild) Vieleicht, kann man noch was von dir lernen!



Ausser der Holzhammer methode würde ich, beim Thema Ofen bleiben...


----------



## Jamrock (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

War bei mir genau das Gleiche. Ich musste um die 20 Pins wieder gerade biegen. Zum Glück ist ein Freund meines Vaters Uhrmacher. Für den war das NP und der 1055t läuft super auch mit hohem OC.


----------



## Killertofu (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

na bei dem post freue ich mich ja richtig drauf samstag den 2 jahre alten boxed kühler runterzumachen^^ Aber sowas mit den rausflutschen der cpu aus dem sockel kenne ich, hatte ich bei meinem athlon 64 3500+, da war auch eher kleber dran, war super wie ich dann geguckt hab, vor allem da ich dachte das geht recht schwer dank dem schweren kühler (zalmann cnps 9000cu oder wie der hieß^^)


----------



## X6Sixcore (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Am Besten Du schraubst das Retentionmodul ab.

Das lässt sich nach dem Lösen der Haltefeder zusammen mit dem Kühler drehen, nur etwas vom Board abheben.

Achte nur auf die Bauteile umzu, also auch hier wieder nicht mit zu viel Gewalt...


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*

Das mit dem festkleben ist mir bei nem Athlon64x2 auch mal passiert. Hab den Prozi dann mit nem Cuttermesser langsam ringsrum vom Kühler gepopelt. 

Voll die Schei** , ich hatte da echt Schiss das der Prozi kaputt ist da ich knapp bei Kasse war.
Wer weis was die da für einen Mist auf den Prozi schmieren


----------



## alm0st (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: AMD Boxed-Lüfter: Haben die im Werk WLP mit WLK verwechselt?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das gleiche problem hatte ich mal mit einem 478Mainboard bei den man den kühler auch nicht drehen kan.



Ist mir damals auch passiert. Ich dacht mir nur so "WTF ist denn jetzt los?"


----------

